# Probleme mit MS Access Arbeitsgruppen- Administrator



## Silvercreast (29. September 2005)

Hallo 
ich habe ein Problem mit und zwar durch diesen Administrator (siehe Überschrift), den ich von meiner Firma aus benutzen muss, muss ich mich absofort immer bei jeder Access Anwendung die ich schreibe anmelden. Aber eigentlich bräuchte ich diesen Administrator nur für eine einzige Access - Tabelle. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das ich diesen Administrator nur für diese eine Access - Tabelle aktivieren kann

gruß Silver


----------



## monger (30. September 2005)

Wie benutzt man denn einen Administrator?
 Dazu musst du dich schon als Administrator in Windows anmelden.
 Sonst jet dat nisch (so glaube ich).


----------



## Silvercreast (30. September 2005)

Ne das hat was mit nem Netzlaufwerk zu tun, und zwar findest du diesen Administrator , wenn du Office 2003 hast unter C:\Programme\Microsoft Office. Ich weiss eigentlich so recht über diesen Administrator rein gar nichts. Halt nur das ich den an mein Netzlaufwerk anschließen musste und seit dem muss ich mich bei allen Access Tabellen anmelden. Da ich aber mit C++ Programmiere und in Access Datenbanken meine Daten speichern will, muss ich es unbedingt hinkriegen, das ich mich nur noch bei bestimmten Tabellen anmelden muss.


----------

